# Help with my first planted tank!



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

OK here I go!

I started my first iwagumi. And have a ton of questions!

-Starefire 60P (25G)
-ADA Amazonia II
-Ohko Stone
-96W T5HO
-Eheim 2213 filter
-CO2 injection at 2-bps
-water @ 26degrees

Plants include Blyxa and HC.

How on earth do I know when my tank is cycled? What water test kits do you use? How do you test stuff? I have noticed some of my HC has turned white, 1-2" melting of my blyxa, and afew baby snails!

I want to add RCS for algae and rasboras [or] cardinal tetras. I have never owned shrimp before, it will be a learning curve. I will post pics of my tank tomorrow.

My HC does appear to be growing, besides the white 1s that look dead....

Please comment ;S

I feel like a beginer who jumped in the deep end of the pool.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I just want to tag along to see what advice you get. Planted tanks seem more complicated than my marine and cichlid tanks lol.


----------



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

What CO2 are you using, just curious


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*cycled tank*

From my experience a new tank takes about 2-3 weeks to start the nitrogen cycle. There are bottled "bateria" out there to speed up the process if you're impatience like me. New tank water tends to be cloudy at first and clear up when the bateria in the filter gets to work (this should be the 1st indication that the cycle is done). Also introduce lifestock slowly !! or you will over stress the system thus have high ammonia level. Any nitrate/nitrite, amonia test kit will tell you your water quality instantly. As far as algea goes, ro/di water from the get go will save you a lot of headache down the road. Best of luck.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Go to the top of this page and read the Stickys this is a good place to start. Then if you have certain questions we can help you. Oh hi and Welcome.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

You could try to cycle with livestock. Dechlor your water, add one of those bottles that contain nitrifying bacteria and pop in a few cherries. 
It's not really recommended but I've done it a few times with no ill effects, ~1% chance of death.


----------

